# Lopi "Green Smart" Technology



## dawgfvr (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey all...third post newbie here. I am having my local Lopi Rep come to my host to bid on a new Lopi gas stove. I am considering the smaller Northifield stove but now they have a new "Green Smart" technology that their site is touting. Two items that struck me was the switch that allows me to choose IPI Electronic ignition or Standing Pilot. There are many days in the Northwest where it does not get below 30 - 40 degrees and this option would allow me to turn on/off the pilot when I need it or not. In other words, I would not have to always have the pilot light lit and this could save me $ 200-400 a year in propane expense. I like the optional 130 CFM convection Fan and Built-in battery backup for the electronic ignition as well.

Too many gew-gaws? I mean, the more things there are, the more things can go wrong. But then, new technology should be embraced as well methinks. Would love feedback...on this idea and also, if anybody has any feedback on the regular Lopi Northfield Gas stove. Thanx


----------



## webbie (Dec 19, 2010)

There are new rules which the Fed Government is considering that may largely do away with standing pilots - I have to assume some of these designs are thinking forward toward that end.

It turns out that pretty much any appliance with a standing pilot cannot get really high in efficiency...as compared to one which allows the chimney flow to be shut completely down when not in use. 

The downside is that electronic ignition will not work when there is a power outage - but that problem can probably be solved with a UPS backup, etc.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello

I have the Heat & Glo SL-550TRS-D DV w/IPI Zero Clearance Propane Fireplace.

It has no standing pilot which the salesman states it saves $1.00 per day when not in use of propane. I also have the battery backup to turn the fireplace on when there is a power failure. I absolutely luv those features!!

Two items they do n ot tell you in the manual that are very important.

1. The battery backup holder is for 2 D cell batteries that provide the 3v to start the electronic ignition during a power failure.
     Do NOT keep batteries in the holder all summer if fireplace is not in use!!
   If you do they will leak and corrode and the battery holder may have to be replaced if the acid cannot be cleaned off the contacts.

2. The LogSet must be arranged EXACTLY as in the manual and they do not say why!
     The reason is that if they block the gas ports you will get gas in the room and you will smell the gas!!
       That can be a real hazard! Once we arranged the logs properly, we have not had a problem since!! 

Also I have found a  Maverick ET-7 Remote 2 sensor Barbecue Digital Thermometer works great for measuring the Convection Air coming into and out of the fireplace
Thermometer  http://www.partshelf.com/maet7.html

So Good luck and check into the Heat & Glo for comparison, it is a real goodie and have a happy holiday!

P.S. We also got the remote on/off thermostat.
However I found that a standard Honeywell programmable wall mounted thermostat for millivolt systems works best and does not get lost under the cushions!!


----------



## CSCPeter (Dec 22, 2010)

The IPI from Lopi is different than the one from Heat-n-Glo. The battery back-up on the Lopi is 4 double A batteries and it will automatically switch from the plug in power and the battery back-up without missing a beat. Also it is really nice to keep a pilot on in the cold season to keep the firebox warm and to keep a draft going, which even in gas is important. The remote is really nice with the stove, cause then you have control from the remote to control temp, blower speed, accent light, and able to turn the back burner either on or off. Another neat feature they put on their units, which is great when working on them, is the LED lights that light up the controls on the bottom of the unit. It makes life better without knowing that it would.


----------

